# Kontiki - scores on the doors



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The Kontiki arrived at Cleveland Motorhomes today. I had prepared a long list of problems and the majority have been rectified. 

The parts on order are....

1) Exterior running light
2) Electrical control box thing
3) Reversing Camera
4) New door

The door has been made servicable, but a new one is to follow. 

The loud rattling noise from the water heater came back as "no fault found" so I will keep using the boiler and hopefully "film/record" the rattling noise etc. 

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Russell glad you are finally getting things sorted to your satisfaction. Your experience in looking a m/homes at dealers is identical to what we found when we were looking 8O By the way that 2005 CI we were considering is *still* on the same dealers forecourt :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> The Kontiki arrived at Cleveland Motorhomes today. I had prepared a long list of problems and the majority have been rectified.
> 
> ...


Getting there. What did they do to the door. Hang a rug over the hole 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*The Curse of Kontiki*

Hi Pusser

Well I do not know what they did, but at least the door opens!

Russell


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*669*

hi to all, we eventually picked up our new van. Only real thing i'm happy with is that it goes like stick.It was delayed due " quality control " to go over it to ensure all was correct. Neil at Cleveland was nearly pulling his hair out. I ordered it in October last year to be delivered with air con and a tow bar.it came with nothing fitted, the guys at Clevelands had to fit them.crap. Not a happy chappy,the blaupunkt radio was not fitted either.some of the lights did not work,speakers did not work,habitation door does not lock properly It has two locks/catches top and bottom) the top one does not catch and when it rains the water comes over the top of the door.All was supposed to be fixed.I had a solar panel and an extra battery fitted at this time. At the weekend we went to a rally for four days,batteries went flat in two The fridge defrosted en route!! it does not work on 12volt ! one of the rear speakers not working,one of the rear lights not working.the light in the wardrobe stays on all the time ( it's fitted in a different place that the other one that does go off!! the 7" tv only works on freeview! it does not have a tv tuner in it !! no use here in Scotland as most places cannot receive the freeview signal!!, the covers below the two front seats are cheap plastic and do not stay closed (it has opened, whilst driving and caught my ankle while i was negotiating a round about,not good!) The plastic shroud that the tv /reversing screen is mounted has white marks on it where it has been bent to fit.The catches for the locker doors are cheap plastic and does hold the doors properly.list goes on. I am booked into Cleveland 29th May to have the various things above rectified. A copy of all of the above and more is being sent to the Explorerer Group for their comments and i await their excuse as why the top of their range van is so crap that I am seriously thinking of taking further legal advice (i have discussed this with our solicitor) WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please check with your solicitor,but once you have accepted repairs you cannot reject the vehicle.

cabby


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Please check with your solicitor,but once you have accepted repairs you cannot reject the vehicle.
> 
> cabby


Good point Cabby and almost certainly correct.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki - another curse?*

Tom

My legal position is a lot different to yours as I have had the van almost a year.

If you are going to reject it, it needs to be done asap.

The customer care manager at Swift is called Lindsay Place. The customer services director is Kath Powell. As is always said, your contract is with the dealer, but there is no harm at all in telling Swift how disgruntled you are.

The email address is [email protected]

Russell

PS - Tell them you know me - on second thoughts - maybe not! LOL


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Tom, a personal point, if the vehicle is on HP, then please check the wording, you will find that the owners of the vehicle are the finance co.this means you have to tell them you reject the vehicle and why.you are only the keeper.If you wish to go down this route do not let the dealer make repairs,tell them why in writing, including the list of faults and keep a copy.this should be the same letter to both.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have just re-read your first posting, where you say that some faults have been rectified.This changes things unless the repairs have not been done to the standard reqired. please check this information as laws do change.

cabby


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: 669*

May to have the various things above rectified. A copy of all of the above and more is being sent to the Explorerer Group for their comments and i await their excuse as why the top of their range van is so crap that I am seriously thinking of taking further legal advice (i have discussed this with our solicitor) WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!![/quote] 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
Ermm, I should think that the Explorerer Group will be most pleased to receive your complaints :? We are talking about a Swift Kontiki aren't we??

Nick.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

This might be what you mean.


Swift Group Limited
Dunswell Road
Cottingham
East Yorkshire
HU16 4JX

Tel: 01482 847332
Fax: 01482 841042


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*kontiki*

hi to you all,re your replies (cabby and russel) there is no hp,the bits that were rectified were picked up by the workshop guys at Clevelands prior to me taking it off site and to driving it home.The subsequent findings have arose in the last couple of weekends use.I have contacted Cleveland and booked the van in on the 29th May (after I have been to the MCC rally at Newark).
thanks for the names and the contact email address. I will copy a complete list of faults to both swift and clevelands and await both their responses.If I am not happy with their answers I will get a letter drafted by my solicitors to reject it once i am at Clevelands in Darlington. I hasten to add that I do not and never have had any problems with cleveland motorhomes


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift Kontiki 669*

Tom

I sort of feel the same - no probs with the dealer etc.

Given the amount of problems though, for example the wardrobe light - maybe things like that could have been picked up at PDI???

What ever van I buy next, I am going to check it out a couple of days before collection and present the dealer with a snag list. Then, on collection will go through it again. If it is not good, the van will stay right where it is.

Russell


----------

